# Bwahaha look at what I found.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope this is the right place for this.
I think of you guys when I find crap like this video.
I could NOT stop laughing.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I want some! :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The original audio is honestly pretty hilarious, too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E35OMfL ... re=related


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought so too, but I hadn't found it until after posting.


----------

